# LGBT General Chat Thread & New Member Introductions



## Pilchardcat

Welcome to your place to chat about anything you wish....


----------



## CookieSal

Hello all

Just wanted to say hello for now.  We don't fit into any of the treatment categories as yet as I am waiting for my laporoscopy as have to have a fibroid out before we can start treatment and this should also tell me if my tubes are open or not and therefore what treatment will be best.  Been on the waiting list for one month now and am hoping that I may get sorted by the end of the year  

Anyway we = myself (Sally - 33) and my beloved (Karen - 31 - very nearly 32).  I'm the neurotic worrier and she is the placid "take things as they come" type.  Probably just as well we are waiting on the lap at the moment as we are also attempting to move house...nothing like taking on some nice life altering challenges all in one go huh!  

Hope to get to know you all in the coming weeks and months.  

Bye for now x


----------



## Tonia2

Hi Sally - welcome!    This variety of threads is new & it's taking a while for many of us to work out exactly where we fit, but basically we all know each other from the previous thread before it changed- so in a way it doesn't matter where you post! But, do feel free to join us for now on the IVF/ICSI thread -which may as well be an IUI thread as well - if you want.  I hope the waiting for your appt. isn't too drawn out and painful - so you have any idea when you'll get the op? 
Good luck with the house move - it will be nice for you to get that sorted before starting ttc, at least! Feel free to join in on any of the threads, 
love to you and Karen, 
Tonia
x


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks for the welcome Tonia. 

Consultant said that his waiting list for laps is 10 months - which would have meant April 08 but when we said that to him, he immediately said it wouldn't be that long so it's anyone's guess really.  I am hoping that it might be around December / January time and plan to "befriend" the waiting list guardian so that I either:
1. Get the chance for a standby / cancellation appointment
2.  Make them so sick of me calling that they push me forwards.

Fertility friends is certainly a life line - having people to chat with and share experiences helps so much!


----------



## lucky2010

Welcome Sal!!

Love Rach x


----------



## starrysky

Hi Sal

Just wanted to say hello, welcome, and good luck to you!

As Rach says we're all finding our way on the enw threads too.

It's lovely to see you joining us, theres a lot of experience here.

I now have  a lovely baby boy Adam helped along by posting on this site. 

Heather


----------



## pem

Hi Sal,

Welcome and good luck from me also!! Post away as you feel you want to, I do     . Hope you manage to befreind that guardian of the lists!!

Emma


----------



## Pilchardcat

Hi Sal

I've moved your posts into here so you can chat to all members of the LGBT section, please post where ever you feel comfortable 

Welcome to FF!
Amanda xx


----------



## starrysky

Hi everyone

I hope its all right? I have started a new thread for birth stories and adoption stories, so it's aded yet another thread ?! But I thought it would be nice to have it, and responses to my suggestion have been positive. hope everyone okay with it.

Love and  .

Heather


----------



## CookieSal

Evening all

Another week over - hopefully we are getting closer to moving and I am making my way up the waiting list.  My attempts to speak with the guardian of the list have so far been unsuccessful but I will try again next week.  Surely there will be someone available to answer the phone around 10:30 on a Monday morning?  They should have had enough tea and post-weekend chat to make them want to be nice to me by then!  

Hope you've all had a good week.  Hasn't it been nice to see the sun!! 

Have a lovely weekend.

Sally x


----------



## sardonic sunflower

Evening All

After much lurking in the background, reading posts and deciding which thread fits I think I'm nearly there! This site is great and I've learnt so much in the last few weeks that I wanted to lurk less and participate more.

I started my first IUI last month but over stimmd on puregon (elevated fsh but obv not that high!).  Despite dose reduction still 8 good follies so I didn't want to abandon cycle; from what I read aspiration seems to reduce chances so conversion to IVF it was.  Clinic great from start to finish and had ET this monday with 7 & 8 cells.  

Luckily am off work until test day....choice between stressful job with long hours or chilling at home wasn't a difficult one.  Coping well with 2ww thus far other than back/front door progesterone decision and the fact I am starting to look like a pineapple with hallucinations about sauvignon blanc.

Catch you later


----------



## Tonia2

Hi *S/Sunflower!* Welcome!! 
Good luck for your 2ww! Am I right then in thinking this is your first cycle & 2ww ??    How lovely to be off work - I've done that with my last few cycles too, it's really nice not to think about work and just potter around home instead. I had a medicated FET cycle in March and had the progesterone pessaries - HATED them!!  So I can sympathise... Feel free to join in on the 2ww thread (there's a couple of people just starting their 2ww around about now- Pem & Duff from the known donor thread), or the IVF thread, or contribute anywhere you want, really!! 

So glad you decided to stop lurking!  Good luck! and do lots of self pampering in the next 10 days... 
love Tonia
x


----------



## Damelottie

I don't know if any of you know Kimberley from out singles thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=107302.0#new


----------



## PaulaB

Sal welcome. I just wanted to say its worth persevering with the guardian of list. I had to have a hysteroscopy and i called daily the guardian of that list. i think i just drove her so mad in the nicest possible way that she slotted me into a cancellation! Always be so polite but a bit desperate and lots of complements works a treat. Good luck


----------



## CookieSal

Thanks Paula - I am not going to give up.  I am supposed to be moving house in the next few weeks (all being well) and once that is done I don't think my patience will hold out so I will have them on speed dial...what am I talking about, they already are!    

How did you approach it?  I have to have an appointment with ambulatory care first so do I "nag" them or go direct to the clinic (assuming they have replaced the lady who used to man the list!)


----------



## PaulaB

I found out which consultant it would be and called her poor secretary alice every day. Just have to be available at drop of hat to take up cancellation. Good luck!


----------



## pem

Hi all !!

Sunflower - I am testing on the 13th too!!!! How are you feeling, is the 2ww wait driving you mad yet Lucky you being off work!!


----------



## sardonic sunflower

Hello All

Tonia, thanks for the welcome.  Hope things are going well with your treatment. It is my first time and I think I've had beginner's luck in terms of treatment process and the 2ww off work!! It was unintentional but I broke down immediately after egg transfer saying that work was very stressful and the magic nurse manager sorted me a note for ten days.  First time I've ever been sick in career so after ten mins of guilt I became an expert potterer.....

Pem, we're nearly there!! Can't face thought of going back to work monday after testing so we have decided it will be tomorrow morning.  I'm sure   don't get called for 24 hrs early plus my ET was on 30th at 3+days....this week has been harder than last but between lunches, loads of films and brain academy on wii I've kept myself busy.  All the planned little jobs have stayed just that.  Hope you haven't found it too tortuous!

Am still feelin really upbeat and prepared to deal with whatever the outcome - although have started thinking about twin names and pricing buggies!!  It's difficult to know which symptoms are because of the progesterone and which could be delayed AF or baby beans growing....

Pem,  for you for Monday.  No doubt I'll be loggin in at some point tomorrow to share my news!!!  And then I guess I'll need to find another thread to join depending on the outcome!


----------



## CookieSal

Keeping my fingers crossed for both of you to be lucky!


----------



## pem

BFN for me this morning (day 25) waiting for AF to arrive, prob will test again on wed if she is a no show, but not feeling too confident as got a very faint positive on Day 24 last time.

Hope u r ok Sunflower?


----------



## PaulaB

Pem- so sorry. Will keep everything crossed that retest might be positive. Keep strong.P x


----------



## Donna 101

Hi  

Just wanted to introduce ourselves, me 31 and my DP Sarah also 31 starting IVF very early September for the first time.  I have had a large cyst removed from my ovary in June which is nearly healed, we picked our donor last week and are now just waiting for our 21 day appointment.  Really unsure of what to expect when I start on the drugs and have been told that I am gong to turn into a monster!!

Would love to speak to anyone else going through treatment as we are the first of our friends to try to get pregnant and everything is very new.

Donna & Sarah


----------



## pem

Hi Donna,

I'm not going through 'treatment' as such as we are doing DI at home, but wanted to say Hi and welcome you to the thread, there is a thread for IVF here also, quite a few girls on there at various stages, you could post on there probably for better advice re you turning into a .

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103315.0

It's hard when you first start and don't know anybdy else going through the same thing, we are in the same boat!! The Girls on here are great and can offer you loads of support and help. They've kept me going through some tough times!!

We were going to do IVF till we found ourselves a known donor so we are au naturel like I say, wishing you all the luck in the world, lots of    and hope you can get the support you need here!!

Emma


----------



## Tonia2

Hi Donna! 
Welcome! I think I must have missed your post in the last few days - don't know how that happened! 
Yes, please do come and join us on the IVF thread.   Most of us tend to make one thread a 'home-base', as it were, and then contribute to the other threads when we want to. 

There's lots of us on here that have done IVF, so you're not on your own! Ask away. I know I forget the kinds of questions one has first time around, as it seems forever ago now, so please, don't hesitate to ask!    Something to reassure you though - you may well NOT turn into a monster! I certainly didn't notice much of a change in me at all on the drugs the first couple of times, and only a little bit the third time - I'm a 'low responder' though, (meaning I probably metabolise the drugs really quickly, hence need bigger doses for it to do anything); and because I don't produce alot of eggs, I didn't have a huge amount of hideous symptoms. Everyone is so different. The first IVF is a bit of an experiemnt to see how you repsond to the drugs (They'd usually start you on the lowest standard effective dose and titrate it from there). 

SO good luck! Please keep in touch!
Love 
Tonia


----------



## pem

Hey donna, hope it's all goin ok?

Sunflower/CookieSal- Hoping ur going ok too

Emma x


----------



## sardonic sunflower

Morning All

Pem, really sorry (belatedly) to hear your news hun . 
Fingers crossed that this next one will be the one.  The trip sounds fab, not envious at all!  Wanna swap for a caravan in west wales with all mod cons?! There do be chickens there....

Tonia, hope things are good with you.

Donna, welcome.  Injections are fine and there were no noticeable mood changes, although I'm sure my partner would say otherwise!  I think I had it easier than most because I started on low doseage and IUI but then converted to IVF.

I must have had some pc gremlins because I posted result on this and another thread but obvioulsy not worked! It still hasn't sunk in but it's a .  First scan on 3rd Sept. Abs delighted but still aware there is a long way to go although am staying very positive. I'll have to find me another thread now!


----------



## pem

Sunflower - woohoo a   . How brilliant, you will have to go over to the pregnancy thread, there is loads of lovely pregnant ladies over there for you to gossip about bumps and aches and pains!! Surprisingly a caravan in West wales sounds just as excellent to me as the cruise, not that I am complaining, bring on the sunshine and the sandy beaches      Loadsa     for your scan !!


----------



## Tonia2

Congratulations!!Yay! Well done Sardonic Sunflower! 
I'm sure the girls on the pregnacy thread will welcome you with open arms! 
Good luck for the next few nailbiting weeks... 
all the best, love 
Tonia


----------



## snagglepat

Hey *Sardonic Sunflower* - that's fantastic news! You must be over the moon. Congratulations!

Do come and join us on the pregnancy thread. You'd be very, very welcome. 

Gina. x


----------



## Tonia2

Howdy all!

I got a bit excited yesterday and thought I might do a list for us! There's so many of us now I thought it might help us keep track of each other. I thought that here is possibly the best place to put it, as it's an 'everybody' type topic, and easy to find if you're wanting to check in on someone. What do you think?? Please check this and let me know if I've recorded your details correctly or if you'd rather not be on here, or if I've missed you off altogether (it's bound to happen! I apologise in advance!! ) . Or if there's details on here that you'd rather not have so public&#8230; please let me know ASAP and I'll amend it.

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Starrysky-  Heather* & Jo- waiting on IVF planning appointments.   
Irisbea-  Iris & Nadine*- waiting on op in September.   Big hugs from all of us: 
CookieSal-  Sally* & Karen- waiting on dates for fibroid op.  
Emmalottie-  Emma*- waiting on new relationship!  

 Brave & Longsuffering TCC'ers: 

Mable* & Edith-  IVF 
Feistyblue- Claire* & DP-  IVF eggshare 
JJ1*-   IVF with known donor 
Tonia2- Toni* & Bron:  IVF / FET 
TerriWW-  Terri & Julia*:  IVF 
PaulaB- Paula & DP:  IVF 
Donna101-  Donna* & Sarah:  IVF 
Mintyfaglady-  Minty* & DP:  IUI 

Duff-  Jason* & Tracey:  DI with known donor 
Pem-  Emma* & DP:  DI with known donor 
Nickster-  Nicky* & DP:  DI with known donor 
Cosmicgrrl-  Helen & DP*:  DI with known donor 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

Spangley-  Spangley & DP  
Ritzi- Ritz & DP  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 
Candygirl- Candy* & DP: EDD any day now! (IUI)  
Snagglepat- Gina* & Rae: EDD Oct 07 (DI)  
RachJulie-  Rach* & Julie: EDD 29 Sept 07 (DI)   
Rosypie* & Evelet-  Rosy & Eve: EDD 13 February 08 (IVF)   
Alison0702-  Alison* & Ju: Twins EDD ? (IVF)    
RachandSue-  Rach* & Sue: EDD ? (DI)  
Magsandemma:  Maggie* & Emma: EDD ? (IVF)   
Woo_woo-  Woo* & Lea: EDD April 08 (IUI)  
Sardonic Sunflower-  S/S* & DP: EDD April /May 08 (IVF)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue) (IUI) 
 Emily-  born 9 April 03 to Paula*  (PaulaB) & DP (IUI)
 Angus- born 30 June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia (IUI)
 Jude-born 16 August 05 to Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet) (IUI)
 Edie-  born 2 Jan 06 to Kerry*  (bagpuss1) & Helen (IUI)
 Monty-  born 12 April 06 to Edith* & Mable (IVF)
Adam-  born 21 November 06 to Heather*  (starrysky) & Jo (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin*  (Nismat) & DP (IVF)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May 07. 
Tonia* & Bron: m/c @ 11 weeks, October 06. 
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05; m/c May 07.  
Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae: m/c x2 04, 05.  

Cheers, 
Tonia

PS. Woo woo welcome back! It's lovely to hear from you again!! Congrats on your bfp!


----------



## duff

This is brilliant Tonia!  I've woken up so soppy this morning but I'm looking at this list all choked up.  We really are an amazing bunch, aren't we?


----------



## Mable

Wow, Tonia, that's an amazing job done and it's wonderful to see us all together like that.

Could it be put somewhere on it's own near the top in a who's who sticky part, so that it doesn't get lost? It might not be found again in the middle of this thread.

Think you should be our board moderator, you've done such a good job there.
Keeping fingers crossed for you,
Mable x


----------



## CookieSal

OMG, I went away for 3 days and so much happens.

Pem - so sorry it didn't work out this time chick, I will keep everything crossed that your next try is successful.

Sunflower - huge congratulations! Wishing you well for a happy, healthy pregnancy.  

Thanks so much for including us on the list Tonia - that really made me smile this morning.  It's hard to feel a part of things when you are stuck waiting and so the list helps.   

Hope everyone is enjoying this bit of sunshine, long may it continue.


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks so much for doing that list Tonia... I was finding it hard to keep track!!!

Hope you're ok.... when is test day?

Rach x


----------



## mintyfaglady

Hi,

I'm new to the boards as of yesterday, but would like to join you guys if I may.

My partner and I tried with a known donor for 8 or 9 cycles over the last year or so (I'm the one hoping to get pg). Unfortunately our donor was no longer able to commit to the process, so we recently switched to a clinic, where I'm having unmedicated IUI treatment at present.

I'm 35 with no apparent problems, other than a shortish luteal phase (which I can't persuade any of the doctors to get worried about)  and I appear to ovulate every month, so I guess we've just been unlucky so far. Even Hayley on the Archers got pg before me!

minty


----------



## magsandemma

Hi Minty

Welcome, its good to see ya here, hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad!!         

Take it easy

Speak soon

Maggie,  Emma and Bubbs
xxx


----------



## PaulaB

Tonia- I really love the list. Its really good to see everyone and to have a way of keeping track. Thanks for including us.Paula X

Hi to mintyfaglady and welcome.

Everyone else hi to you all. Thank god for some sunshine! Have scan on tuesday and another on friday so depending on how that goes i am hoping for egg collection sometime around 4 th september. Please let it work this time.


----------



## Tonia2

Thanks guys  -
*Mable, * I don't even know how to start a new topic, let alone make it a sticky one!!  It's a good idea though. Should I put it in under Amanda's "just a note..." thread?? Or can someone edumacate me on how to give it its' own topic?!!!   

Welcome *Minty*!! it does seem to be luck of the draw, I dont have any medical /fertility probs either, and have had a cr*p time ttc.... ! (don't let that put you off! ) Good luck - maybe the clinic is what is going to do it for you!    Feel free to join us on the IVF/IUI thread. 

Cheers, 
Toni


----------



## rosypie

Great to see the list Tonia - it would have taken me ages to get my head around who every single person is and what they're doing. Great idea too to put it somewhere easy to find, maybe PM amanda to find out how to put it in a separate thread that stays near the top of the thread list.

Our EDD is 13 Feb '08 by the way.

xx


----------



## lucky2010

Tonia, if you go to the main LGBT page there is a grey box 'new topic' at the top. Don't know how to make it stay near the top though. Thanks again

Rach x


----------



## Tonia2

I've cut & pasted it to a new topic called who's who- thanks Rach for pointing that (very obvious) little grey box out!!   
I'll PM Amanda and see if she can make it sticky for us! 
x
Tonia


----------



## pem

Tonia - Thanks for the list - How fab is that, there is loads of us, how thoughtful are you   

Welcome Minty - Luck of the draw is definitely the way it goes, come on here and have a moan about the injustice of it all     . If it makes you feel better I have a shortish luteal phase too, you are not on your own and I have mananged to actually get pregnant once, sadly she didn't stick around  past 10 weeks   but it does tell me that the short phase can't be too much opf a problem ? 
We are still bashing away at home (hmm unfortunate choice of words maybe!!) Good luck with the IUI !!

Emma


----------



## snagglepat

Just wanted to say hi as well *Minty*. Welcome! 

We had a real tough time getting pregnant too. We're using a known donor as well (we lost our first after 5 cycles but found a second who has stuck with us for a further 2 years of trying - we're very lucky to have him). All in all it took us 18 cycles before we got pregnant and stayed that way. It can be such a long and difficult process, but you've found a great place for support as you go through it. 

Thanks again for the list *Tonia*. I love the smileys you chose for the different sections too. You're fab! 

Gina. x


----------



## CookieSal

Evening ladies,

Hope you're all doing Ok (unlike me who has picked up a cold and is feeling extremely sorry for herself!!   ) So unfair, I have been sick so much lately which is ironic as I have been doing loads of good healthy stuff.  

Nothing much to report.  I'm into my 3rd month on the waiting list for my lap and am still trying to develop some semblance of patience.  

We are hoping that our move will happen next Wednesday so I am sitting surrounded by boxes.  I'm scared to death as I love my little flat - it was my first home of my own and I don't want to lose it but the less emotional side of me knows this is a great move and the new house will be fab.  (especially when we do eventually get to the baby making process and need extra space).

This weekend is Pride in Cardiff and assuming I am feeling a bit better tomorrow then we will go and have a mooch around during the day.  Avoiding the evening like the plague as it is over crowded and over priced - Bah humbug!  We're going to the cinema instead.

What's every one else got planned for the weekend?


----------



## nickster

Hi Sal... 

Just got my third BFP so expect I'll be doing a certain amount of mooching this weekend too! Moving house on Monday (must be something in the air!) so I'm also surrounded by cardboard boxes. All empty at the moment - can't face the packing even though I know it's got to be done...

Fingers crossed you move up that waiting list speedily. And enjoy Pride.

Nickyx


----------



## PaulaB

Hi Nicky, not clear from your post what the outcome was Hope move goes smoothly. P x


----------



## nickster

oops - freudian slip! BFN I'm afraid...


----------



## CookieSal

Good luck with your move Nicky.

I'm thinking that you mean BFN not BFP (based on your sig) in which case, I'm very sorry to hear that so far you haven't been lucky.  Perhaps the new house will do the trick and bring a nice   into your life!  

I have been no more productive than you with the packing (fortunately Karen has been a gem and done everything so far whilst I have been a sickly pain in the butt and moaned a lot!)

Have a good weekend.

Sally x


----------



## CookieSal

Sorry, must have been typing when you posted the correction x


----------



## PaulaB

Nicky- So sorry to hear that. Didnt want to offend with wrong reply/ Its so hard when its bad news. Lots of mooching and chocolate annd wine may help. Stay strong and when you are ready go for it again. Youll get there in the end. P x


----------



## Tonia2

Hi Sal - I'm working nights this weekend, so my weekend is pretty ordinary...   
We've just bought a new house but have got another 6-8 weeks to settle, & have to do a few things before we move in, so it will be a while before we have to move. I'm already getting nervous about all the packing though... it's so darn boring/timeconsuming! Must do a serious de-clutter though, there's something satisfying about that.    You'll love the new place once you get there   I always feel sad when I leave somewhere I've lived and feel unsettled in the new one for a while - but always end up loving the new one. It will be a good move.   

I've read somewhere that people often get sick when they've started a bit of a health kick - it's the body's way of cleaning out all the toxins and giving the immune system a bit of a workout. Don't know if there's any truth to it, but I like the theory! So keep the healthy stuff up!  

So, you're no closer to knowing when your op is?   

Good luck with them boxes (& Nicky too!)
x
Tonia


----------



## CookieSal

Nope, no closer.  I called the clinic the other day and pretty much got fobbed off.  The problem is they haven't replaced the person who manages the waiting list and therefore all you get is the standard response - "it's a 6-8 month wait" -which isn't what I want to hear and just made me upset.  I'm not sure therefore if it is worth pursuing the calls if it is going to make me feel worse.    I'll give them a call to let them know my change of address and see if I can get anything more out of them, otherwise I am thinking of just leaving it for a bit  

Thanks for your encouragement on the move - deep down I know it will be good in the end, I just hate change and upheaval.

I will persevere with the health kick and hope this is just an adjustment blip.  I am determined to put myself in the right state before my lap and treatment. (if I could just get rid of this damn cold!!


----------



## gg8-4

Hi All... I am new to this.  This is the first site that I feel a connection with.  It is hard to find LGB (in)fertility support.  I am currently on my TWW.  I will find out on 10 Sept.  I am so happy to find this support!


----------



## PaulaB

Hi gg8-4- Welcome to the site. Theres lots of support for you here. Good luck for your result on the 10th. Its hard getting through the 2ww. ive done it 14 times since trying for a second child. I am blessed with a four year old DD. Will keep everything crossed for you. P x


----------



## CookieSal

Welcome gg8 - wishing you well for your test on 10th.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.  I am still "Snotty McGrumpy" with a hideous cold and the stress of the impending move!  

Bought a copy of "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" this afternoon.  Have only had a quick flick so far but it looks pretty detailed and informative!


----------



## gg8-4

Thank you both for your welcomes!  Sal, it is very difficult to deal with the stress of a move.  You need to find some time for yourself.  

Also, thank you Paula for your warm wishes.  You are an amazing woman to have survived 14 2wws.  
GG


----------



## nickster

Hello GG... I'm a relative newcomer too, and am already enormously grateful for the support and kind words I've found here - I'm sure you'll find it invaluable. 

*Sally * - I know _exactly _ how you feel! Completely had it up to here with packing. But I'm nearly done... just the awkward things (saucepans, lamps etc) left now. Reckon I'll be going into the early hours (the removal company comes at 8am) and I've already demolished all my chocolate biscuits - arghhh! Best of luck with it!

Nickyx


----------



## CookieSal

I actually wish we were almost at D-day (or should it be M-Day?) as we are half heartedly causing chaos without the urgency to actually really get organised.  I feel sick just looking at it all.  This evening's task is piling clothes into black bin liners - I never knew I had so many.  I'm finding all sorts of things I had forgotten I had! LOL

When we do move I think we are going to dedicate a box or 2 for the car boot sale which is happening in our village on 15 Sept.

Once we do get into the new house I plan on spending some quiet time (hopefully out in the garden if the weather is OK) or in the little conservatory with a glass of wine.  Really hope I can shift this cold by Wednesday; it's a nasty one and I feel completely rubbish and drained of energy. (oh woe is me!)


----------



## Tonia2

Hi *Sal*! How are you doing?? Has D-day /M-day come and gone yet?? Or are you still packing?? I have been thinking of you. I hope that grotty cold has long gone and you're left feeling much better now. It 's surprising how much an ordinary cold can wipe you out sometimes. 
A conservatory in your new place! How lovely! You guys must be heading into autumn now in the UK. Are you a gardener? Spring is springing gloriously here, it's just lovely with all the spring bulbs and other flowers. And it's getting surprisingly warm in the days too. I've been taking the puppies to the beach most days -they love it and have started to venture into the waves further than before, coming home absolutely dripping with wet sand and salt water and various types of seaweed... The backseat of my car is a nightmare, but oh! They have so much fun!! 
I'm starting to get excited about moving and have started to _contemplate_ packing non-essential stuff, even though it won't be happening for a few months. Never can start too soon, I guess...! Car boot sales- I love them!! I'm definately going to need to do something like that. Can't wait to get rid of more clutter. I'm a bit of a bowerbird, so it's a good thing to move regularly. Hang in there re. waiting for the op! How utterly frustrating though.    

*GG! * Hello! Welcome! I've just added you to our list - sorry I haven't done it before now. I'm assuming you had IUI (intra-uterine-insemination, AKA artificial insemination) for this last cycle - please correct me if I've got it wrong.  Please feel free to join us on the IUI/IVF/ICSI/FET thread, too. This morning is the last day of your 2ww I see... how are you doing?? I hope AF hasn't turned up yet...Please let us know.  Good luck!!   

Just thinking, *Sal, * it must be a bit weird for you that you don't really have a 'home thread', as such, apart from this intro thread. Seen as you haven't started tx yet... Are you also planning to go through a clinic when you start ttc? You should just come and post on the IUI/IVF thread too. That way you'll learn heaps about what everyone esle is doing, which helps immensely when it's your turn. Or on the known donor thread, if that's where you think you're heading first. Then you won't be the lonely only one on here all the time!!    Not that it's a problem or anything... just a thought!! 

Hey *Minty * - Where are you? How are you doing? Are you on a 2ww or lining up for the next IUI?? Hope all is well...   

Love 
Tonia
x


----------



## CookieSal

Hello all, just a flying visit as we're making use of my parents' computer.  We have finally moved - it was stressful and exhausting but now it's getting more and more brilliant by the day.  We adore our new place and the cats are gradually settling too which is lovely to watch.  

Hoping you are all well, will catch up properly once I am back on line at the house (next Friday).

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tonia2

Hi ya CookieSal!    
Glad to hear the move went well!!   Enjoy continuing to settle in. Love to your 2 cats as well!  

Love Tonia
x


----------



## gg8-4

I am trying to keep positive. I am actually going for my blood test tomorrow.  The worst part is waiting for the nurse to call. She usually calls after lunch. So, I have to sit at work all day thinking about it.  We will see, I will keep you posted. Yes, I am doing IUIs. I like to call it my _alternative_ inseminations. Thanks again for your support. GG


----------



## gg8-4

I did get a BFP.  My numbers are not high.  I will be going for more blood work on Thursday....


----------



## gg8-4

My numbers do not look good.  I may miscarry, otherwise, I have to go back next   Thurday for more bloodwork to see if it is an ectopic pregnancy.


----------



## snagglepat

Oh *gg8*,

I'm really sorry to hear you've got a BFP with low numbers. You must feel in such a horrible state of limbo waiting to see what the outcome will be. I just wanted to say I'e only just read your messages - I've been on holiday for the last ten days, but I'm sending lots of positive thoughts your way for more positive results come Thursday. Good luck with it!

Gina. x


----------



## CookieSal

Hello everyone

Sorry I have been gone so long....we're having problems getting the wireless box to connect so I am currently sat on the floor attempting to type (hence this will be short or my back will seize up and I will never get up again LOL)

I'm doing OK, approaching the 3 month point on the waiting list and praying the likely next 3 will seem a bit shorter.  Eventually shook off the horrible cold thank goodness.  We love the new house although there is still much unpacking and sorting to be done - should have taken extra time off work to do it but didn't think of that at the time!

I hope everyone is OK.  I have a lot of catching up to do with everyone's news so for now I send you all love and best wishes xxx


----------



## Veela

Just thought I'd introduce myself here.  We're at the end of our first TWW - will know one way or another by Thursday.  I don't think it's taken this time but have had all sorts of ups and downs during the last week and a half.  Started the process about a year ago and we were sent from pillar to post (long story) before finally ending up at Manchester Fertility Services where it all seemed to finally speed up.  I've had an HSG scan along the way and a normal scan so tubes are fine.  As far as I know I ovulate ok and I also have a ten year old daughter already, so we're hoping that it's just a matter of time.  Will be bankrupt if it takes too long though!  We've decided to give it six goes.


----------



## rosypie

welcome veela!

it always seems to take a lot longer than you'd think to get to the sperm meeting egg bit via the clinic route. Hopefully this second stage won't be too drawn out for you...


----------



## CookieSal

Hi Veela

Good luck for Thursday, hope you get the best news!  

Sally


----------



## CookieSal

Happy Sunday ladies  

What exciting things do you have planned for yourselves today?

We're on a mission to find a new lightshade for our bedroom and then I think we will be getting ourselves a new PC.  This one is 7 years old, and is clearly ready to enjoy its retirement, poor thing.

Other than that it will be more sorting out and more rugby watching.  Weekends simply aren't long enough these days....so much to do! 

Sallyx


----------



## Veela

Back again.  The last attempt was unsuccessful.  Went back today so I'm in another TWW now.


----------

